# Horror Movie Release dates: Aug '08



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Street Date August 5, 2008
Baby Blues:Colleen Porch, Ridge Canipe - A young ten-year-old boy, Jimmy is forced to protect his siblings from an evil that threatens them no their family farm.

Blood and Sex Nightmare:Something is stalking the guests at Pleasure Mountain Adult Retreat. A 40 year legend has serial rapist & murderer Felix Gallo hanging himself in the woods.

Dracula's Guest (Bram Strokers): Wes Ramsey, Andrew Bryniarski - Dracula kidnaps Elizabeth and takes her to his castle while Bram sets out across Europe to rescue her.

Hive: Tom Wopat, Kal Weber -A mass of flesh-eating army ants - 200 million strong - is making its way through the jungles of Brazil devouring every living thing.

Street Date Aug 12, 2008

3 A.M.:Suzy Sparacio, Cassie Prena, Ayal Stern - Inspired by true events, a young man reveals that he has a ghost living in his room who stops by every night at 3 A.M.

Survival: Don Prentiss, Vanelle, Matt McClure - When a group of college students gather for a camping excursion, they do not expect to be fighting for their lives.

Wide Awake (Korean with English Subtitles): Kim Tae-woo, Kim Myung-Min - A young boy experiences extreme pain when he is force to have surgery while still "awake".

6 Films to Keep You Awake (Spanish): 6 discs. Includes: Baby's Room, A Christmas Tale, A Real Friend, To Let, Spectre, Blame.

Evil: Val Nicholas, Ita Ever - Based on the classic legend of a cynical journalist who discovers that the power of faith can defeat the forces of darkness.

Street Date Aug 19, 2008

Prom Night (2008): Brittany Snow, Scott Porter, Jessica Stroup - Donna's senior prom is suppose to be the best night of her life, but a killer from her past has different plans.

Street Date Aug 26, 2008

*****: Night of the Bandits of the Night : Hilarious horror spoof, a group of wild college kids arrive at Raccoon Creek Campgrounds with hopes for a summer full of good times.

Home Sick: Bill Moseley, Tiffany Shepis. A well-shot, unsettling gorefest that thrives on both a restless atmosphere and excessively bloody effects. 

Kitchen Privileges: Peter Sarsgaard, Katharina Wressnig - Marie, the victim of a brutal rape, does not think anything about renting a room to Tom, possibly a serial killer.

Nightmare Before Christmas (Collector's Ed): 2 Discs + 1 Disc Disneyfile - Digital Copy

Resurrection Mary: Kevin Schmidt, Sally Kirkland. A young man meets a girl who might be a ghost, but matters turn serious when his friends start dying under mysterious circumstances.

Skinned Alive: Melissa Bacelar, Jack Dillon. In the heart of New York City, a prostitute is killing men in a gruesome manner - first dismembering them, and then eating them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let a brotha know when you get in a relatively inexpensive copy of *Cradle of Fear*, Jeffy! I'd also like to get hooked up with some more Horror ambiance CD's. :smilevil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll check this weekend Bro.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks, brotha-man! As always, all is appreciated.


----------

